# Ms. Dewey - the unprofessional search engine



## Kacey (Oct 22, 2006)

Google, the world's most popular Internet search  engine, is famously minimalist, functional and professional. A new search  engine, called Ms. Dewey (  http://www.msdewey.com/ ), is the opposite of Google: It's minimally  functional and unprofessional. The main search page is dominated by "Ms. Dewey,"  a lifelike avatar that makes comments and jokes about your searches. She drinks  booze, shoots rubber bands at you and generally entertains you while you're  searching.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 22, 2006)

Now that is just well done but I stick with google at least they do not talk back to you.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 22, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Now that is just well done but I stick with google at least they do not talk back to you.



Oh, I have no intention of using this - I just thought it was funny.


----------



## exile (Oct 22, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Oh, I have no intention of using this - I just thought it was funny.



Yeah... life is hard enough without wiseass kibbutzing by search engiine software, eh?!


----------



## exile (Oct 22, 2006)

... but on the other hand, it _is_ a bit more fun than poor old obedient Google. :wink1:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2006)

Funny!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 22, 2006)

I will stick to Google, but I like MS Dewey

Search on Wing Chun got the response of
"Nothing caps off a good evening like a round house to the groin"

Search on Tai Chi
"Somebody needs to get a hobby...like say something interesting"

other responses

"you know it is searchers like that that scream beat me up and take my lunch money"

"it is better to keep your mouth shut to hide stupidity than open it and remove all doubts"

I like it.


----------



## exile (Oct 22, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> I will stick to Google, but I like MS Dewey
> 
> Search on Wing Chun got the response of
> "Nothing caps off a good evening like a round house to the groin"
> ...



How could anyone not love it, _LOL_ ?!!! 

The one danger I foresee: indulging in time-wasting searches just to see what kind of insults you get from Ms. Dewey---maybe contests amongst Ms Dewey afficionados to unearth the best put-down of all, the most crushing insult in her arsenal.  It promises to open up a whole new realm of obsessive internet activity!


----------

